# American Idol



## Bud Cline (Mar 4, 2010)

OK I'll admit it, I enjoy watching all those goofballs in the early stages and then later enjoy even more all the great talents as they develop their gifts of voice.

I didn't get interested until Season 5 tho.

Here's the thing.  At the point of choosing the Top 20 contestants, I picked Taylor Hicks to win and damned if he didn't.

I missed season 6 with too much work and evening activities.

Then in Season 7 at the selection of the Top 16 I put my money on David Cook and he won. My wife thinks I must know someone inside.

OK, those two were a fluke, anyone could have done that.  The scary thing is that last year my pick at Top 16 time had become a family tradition. I chose Kris Allen over the obvious favorite Adam Lambert but I don't know why. I just wasn't ready for leather and feathers.

So this year since the talent is better than ever I have picked four favorites at this point and will narrow it down soon but right now I'm going on record with two girls and two guys. I have one girl in mind to win, but I'm not ready to commit just yet. There is one guy that also shows great promise.

My picks for Season 9 are:
*Lilly Scott
Crystal Bowersox (sp)
Michael Lynch
Lee Dewyze*

If anyone else is also paying attention, what do you think will be the outcome of Idol's Season 9?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2010)

Bud, I really like the Bowersocks girl. Shes different. The only show I saw was last nite. Last week the wife was watching and I was walking through the house and i thought she was watching a show where they were skinning cats. 

I'm with you, the best is the adutions and the final weeks.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 5, 2010)

He11, if I had picked two winners in a row, I'd be at the race track instead of watching TV.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 5, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> He11, if I had picked two winners in a row, I'd be at the race track instead of watching TV.



You couldn't have put that better.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 5, 2010)

> He11, if I had picked two winners in a row, I'd be at the race track instead of watching TV.



Actually we have horse races here and they are running right now. I just came from the track buying tickets to an upcomming Kenny Rogers concert and I'll tell you the truth......I was tempted to go to the two dollar ticket window while I was there. There were only two races left on today's card and I thought maybe I shouldn't get started that late in the day.  I haven't bet the track in a long time.  In years past I don't think I've ever won a damned thing on the ponies. The beer was always cold tho.

They (Idol) is looking for a replacement for Simon, maybe I should apply for the job. I have the qualifications...sorta. I'm as big a prick as he is.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 6, 2010)

We've had legalized gambling here in Manitoba since 1986.  And, to this day, I have yet to put a quarter into a video lottery terminal.

I know dam well that the machine is set up to let me win back 90% of what I put in, but that's still a loss in my mind.  I'm not dumb enough to pay 10 percent to have a machine entertain me with buzzers and flashing lights.  That's not far away from buying an electric fireplace so you can watch it show you the same flame pattern over and over and over again.  And, that in turn, isn't far away from staring at a blank wall.

I like horses, but I've never bet on a horse race.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2010)

My relatives all watch horse racing. When it gets nice in the spring they all go out to the races.

I'm with you on the gambling Nestor. I don't take any moral issue with it, I just don't derive pleasure from losing my money (I've gambled and lost enough to know that I should not gamble.).


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 8, 2010)

When I worked in Edmonton, there was a "casino" (if you could call it that) across the street from the place where I worked.  It was a stark place with no carpets and they used the folding tables you find in community centers as poker tables.  They even had stamped aluminum ashtrays like McDonald's restaurants used to have, for crying out loud.  Every person I saw in that place looked like they couldn't afford to lose any money at all, and that gave me a pretty low opinion of gambling as a recreational activity.  I used to think that drinking that money or buying drugs to get high would almost be more responsible.

I heard about a guy who drove to Las Vegas in a $250,000 car and got driven back in a $750,000 bus.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I heard about a guy who drove to Las Vegas in a $250,000 car and got driven back in a $750,000 bus.




So then it all worked out? Kidding. My parents used to go every year and broke even. I think my Pops won some cash on Craps but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 8, 2010)

The Vegas slots are the only gambling device I partake of when there. The casino slots are set up to keep most the money but they are also programmed to pay off a little now and then based on averages and percentages. They must have payoffs making a lot of noise and drawing attention to keep players interested on a regular basis.  

You can't walk through any casino without hearing the payoffs when they arrive.  The coins are designed to make plenty of noise when they drop into the specially design metal trays.  There is no mistaking the sound.  

The thing with slots is you may catch one ready to dump a load so I have a fifty dollar limit per trip. I consider it recreational and I'm not greedy so I don't spend fifty-five dollars on hopes and dreams. The downtown casinos that are open to the sidewalks allow their slots closest to the door to pay off more frequently so they can be heard from the street.  Those are the slots to play.

It's all a scam and I feel sorry for those addicted to gambling.  The local lottery's are the biggest rip off.  That is the form of gambling that steals money from the kids mouths and consumes whole paychecks of people that can't afford to be wasting their money.  You have your Federal government to thank for that.

Saw a bumper sticker the other day that said:
*DON'T STEAL
YOUR GOVERNMENT DOESN'T LIKE COMPETITION​*


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 10, 2010)

I was debating the point of the state having a monopoly on the lottery on the lottery in states were gambling was illegal. I want to be able to make fat stacks of cash for nothing like they do.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 10, 2010)

Creating yet another new lottery rather than raising taxes is a lot safer for Uncle Sam.  That way they can extract even more money from the mouths of babes and the ticket purchasers are never the wiser. They all continue to dream of the day they will become millionaires and not have to wait for their monthly check to arrive. The government should be outlawed.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 11, 2010)

OK, back to the intended subject of this thread.

After the last two nights of competition I'm still standing on my original selections.


----------



## granite-girl (Mar 12, 2010)

O.k. somewhere  you guys forgot about AMerican Idol.  I haven't been watching too much, but my neighbor keeps me informed & I usually like to catch a song or two.  And of course the last few minutes of Thurs. night to see who gets booted.  Looks like your girl Lilly left last night- sorry.  One down three to go.
I like Andrew Garcia- only cuz the only song I saw of hie was great (Paula's song...) and Casey what's his name- cuz he's so dang cute!  
I might get more serious watching now that they are down to 12.  If I could only get the remote control away from my 5 yr. old.  He and his Avatar !  I swear cartoons these days are getting worse & worse, Avatar's not bad, but there's always fighting.  You should see some of the stuff my 5 yr. old wants to watch! But that's another post for another day. It really gets me going tho'.....


----------



## granite-girl (Mar 12, 2010)

P.s. -  I did see Lilly's version of a Patsy Cline song and thought - "huh?"  But the judges seemed to all like it.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone covering Hank or Bosefus?? then I'll watch.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm still gonna hold what I have.  Can't imagine what ole Lily must have done to get voted out, she was clearly one of the better vocalists.:banana:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 25, 2010)

Another week has passed and I'm still gonna sit pat with my predictions.:banana:
The order hasn't changed either.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 8, 2010)

Sittin' tight!


----------



## reprosser (Apr 9, 2010)

I see they are going to have Adam Lambert as a mentor for next week. That should prove to be an interesting show.

From the comments on recent web articles, you either "idolize" him (pun intended) or hope he gets run over by a bus .

With all his controversy, it should be a ratings booster.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 9, 2010)

Lambert should have never been in the Idol competition to begin with.  By the time he got to Idol he had already been in several Broadway plays. The guy was already a pro.  No question he is certainly a talented guy but I'm not much into his lifestyle choices.  To each his own.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 15, 2010)

Bud...we're waiting for this weeks update.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm still sitting on my original choices.  Big Mike's "bottom three" position was kind of a surprise last week and he was deserving of the "_save_" he received from the judges. Too bad Lily isn't there, she was canned way too soon.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, I'm ready to line up my Top 3 Picks (of my original picks) for Season 9.

First out of the gate is Bowersox by two lengths, followed by Dwyze, followed by Lynche bringing up the rear of my early-on favorites.

I'm thinking however that NOW James and Magnus are closing rapidly going into the second turn, and could easily fall-in a few lengths behind Bowersox. I don't think James has the stamina to succeed in the long hall and Magnus appeals more to the screamer crowd and that too could be short-lived.

In summary...
*Lynche* will soon be out of the running, and go home to his wife and new baby,
*Dwyze* is coming on as a dark horse but lacks the needed personality to become a star,
*Bowersox*, if her health holds, will easily prevail and go on to participate in the Triple Crown.

All of the above will acquire great exposure from the upcoming Idol Tour and will of course sign contracts of their own outside of the Idol monopoly. One more surprise was little Kate.  Kate has some great potential also outside of the clan.


----------

